# Aldor TV - Folge 1



## Willian (21. Januar 2010)

*Aldor TV* 
Ein Projekt das mir schon lange im Kopf rumgeisterte geht nun das erste mal auf Sendung!

_Einige Vorabinfos : _

*Aufnahme der Videos*  :  Vollversion Fraps
*Programm zur Videobearbeitung* : Corel Video Studio
*Aufnahme* : Panasonic Mikrofon

Desweiteren möchte ich gerne darauf aufmerksam machen, das es ein reines "Fan" Projekt von einem Rollenspieler, für andere Rollenspieler ist. Ich übe das ganze weder Beruflich aus, noch habe ich vorher (bis auf einige Fanvideos) Erfahrung damit gesammelt.

Schon gar nicht in der Moderation, ich bitte also um Welpenschutz bis ich den Dreh irgendwan raushab und eine gewisse Routine aufkommt, so das meine Aussprache und Wortwahl etwas sicherer wirkt.

Die Texte werden von mir frei eingesprochen, sind also komplett wärend ich mir das Video Material anschaute entstanden, aufgrund dessen sind kleinere Durststrecken und verhaspler leider vorhanden.
Ich finde jedoch, das macht das ganze zu einem wirklich Fanmade, denn auch in Zukunft habe ich eigentlich nicht vor, einen neuen Berufsweg einzuschlagen, noch habe ich vor das ganze auf eine Komerzielle Schiene zu treiben.

*Zukunftspläne : *
Nun Zukunftspläne gibt es einige,diese wären  unteranderem :

- Das Interviewn von Gildenleitern, um den Zuschauern einige Informationen zu liefern.
- Das Informieren über anstehende Events.
- Das werben für eure Handwerkskunst.
- Sowie die Top 5 der an kreativlosigkeit nicht zu übertreffenden Out Of Character Namen. (Ist lediglich eine Idee, schließlich könnte dies zu Problemen mit den jeweiligen Spielern fürn, was mich das derzeit noch mal durchdenken lässt.)

Damit der Stein für dieses Projekt jedoch ersteinmal richtig ins Rollen gerät, bitte ich um unterstützung der Rollenspieler, diese könnt ihr leisten, in dem ihr mir Vorschläge für nächste Folgen mache, Eure Gilde oder Euer Handwerk gerne Präsentieren wollt oder in dem ihr (wenn denn dann) mir eure Vorschläge für besagte Top 5 zukommen lasst.

*Dies alles könnt ihr entweder tun in dem ihr mir Nachrichten InGame schickt  : *

*Horde* - _Shello_
*Allianz *- _Magdaria ( Bitte per Post, der Char ist lediglich für Aldor TV erstellt )_

Oder mir eine PM auf mein Buffed Profil schreibt : 

*http://my.buffed.de/user/485609*

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch ein Wort über die Qualiät der Videodaei verlieren. Als jene VideoClips auf meinem Rechner waren ,hatte jeder einzelne ungefähr eine Größe von 1,3Gb, nach Encodierung und Rendering ging zwar ein wenig Qualität verloren, es war jedoch immer noch sehr gut. Das Endprdukt umfasst nun knapp 800mb und das für 20 Minuten. Daraus könnt ihr erschließen, wie gut die Qualität eigentlich ist, jedoch hat sie durch den Streamhoster einiges von eben jener verloren. Zukünftig werde ich eine anderen Hoster wählen, bei dem die Qualität nicht so leider. (auch hier könnt ihr mir gerne vorschläge zukommen lassen) Jetzt müsst ihr euch leider erst einmal damit zufrieden geben.

Kritik und jede Art von Verbesserungsvorschlägen werden natürlich gerne entgegen genommen und Support für das Aldor TV Projekt ansich natürlich auch. Postet also was das Zeug hällt.

Nun wünsche ich euch jedoch nur noch viel Spaß und ich hoffe, ihr seid mit dem was ich liefere einigermaßen zufrieden.

Alles gute!

*Aldor TV - Folge 1* http://www.megavideo.com/?v=Z5HUR5AG


----------



## Tikume (21. Januar 2010)

Nette Idee, aber in der Form totlangweilig. Ist Dir aufgefallen dass Du 99% der Zeit rumreitest und nicht weisst was Du erzählen sollst?


----------



## Willian (21. Januar 2010)

Was die Themen bzw die Länge angeht : 
Da gebe ich dir Recht, das hätte man kürzen können und das habe ich in Zukunft auch vor. 
Ich habe im Ersten Post einige Dinge genannt,die in Zukunft in Angriff genommen werden sollen. 

Wenn diese Regelmäßig vorhanden sind, dann sind die 20 Minuten gut gefüllt und es gibt keine langen laufszenen mehr ; ) 

Folgende Folgen versprechen also Verbesserungen ist so gut wie allen Punkten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Scharamo (21. Januar 2010)

Ich bin jetzt nicht der RP Spieler und will mir deshalb noch keine endgütliges Meinung bilden. Muss aber leider sagen das mich das ganze nicht wirklich angemacht hat. Es war zu wenig los. Werde aber auf jedenfall noch eine weitere Folge anschauen. (falls eine erscheint)

Wünsche dir viel Glück und Erfolg.

PS. Die Musik am Anfang und am Ende ist m. M. zu laut... Deine Stimme geht da echt unter...


----------



## Willian (21. Januar 2010)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nicht der RP Spieler und will mir deshalb noch keine endgütliges Meinung bilden. Muss aber leider sagen das mich das ganze nicht wirklich angemacht hat. Es war zu wenig los. Werde aber auf jedenfall noch eine weitere Folge anschauen. (falls eine erscheint)
> 
> Wünsche dir viel Glück und Erfolg.
> 
> PS. Die Musik am Anfang und am Ende ist m. M. zu laut... Deine Stimme geht da echt unter...



Auch vielen dank für diesen Hinweis.

Wird auch in Zukunft besser drauf geachtet,irgendwie kam das beim Bearbeiten der Clips nicht so laut rüber wie es am Ende geworden ist.
Ich will mich aber nicht rechtfertigen, wird verbessert, versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmals danke!


----------



## Ceiklyon (20. März 2010)

Finde ich von dir einfach nur genial Tobias auf so eine Idee zu kommen, 

aber Tikume hat schon etwas recht ist noch etwas...zu langweilig.


----------



## snif07 (8. April 2010)

Huhu,

erstmal Kompliment zu der Idee! find ich richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon gesagt wurde: Es ist recht langweilig... liegt aber an den ungekürzten laufwegen, sonst finde ich es gut gelungen

Die Stimme finde ich sehr sympathisch, kann man sich dran gewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück weiterhin !

Gruß


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

Das muss ich snif07 zustimmen, deine Stimme ist sympatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wie oftmals gesagt, man könnte die Laufwege rausschneiden.


----------



## Rikkui (12. April 2010)

Vote 4 weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Choop13 (28. April 2010)

Vote 4 weitermachen 2 = )
Wenn du einige Laufwege villeicht etwas interessanter machst ( Über irgend etwas reden ) einiges skippen oder so dann wäre die Show sicher besser.

Was mich am ende gestört hat ist die Musik da man dich nicht mehr so gut gehöhrt hat = )
Trotzdem großen Respekt.... wieviel kostet eigentlich die Fraps Vollversion?
MFG Choop13


----------

